# Cool Snail Video



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I dropped a couple zebra snails into my planted tank and when i saw the struggle that insued i decided to get the old GO PRO camera out

Kinda funny watching this poor guy trying to get himself flipped over! Of course i had to add some music in the background which i feel was quite fitting 

Enjoy!


----------

